# Bump near penis (cute sitz pictures) *update*



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Ugh, so I found a lump on Gus right nextt to his penis. It's kind of soft and it's round. Of corse this has to be labor day so I can't take him to the vet, I have to wait until tomorrow to call. 

How can you tell the difference between a possible abcess and a tumor?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Bump near penis*

Spike had an abscess in his groin area and it just returned not long ago. 



> Abscesses can grow very quickly, and can feel quite hard and "attatched" to the skin; they can feel extremely firm just before they burst, discharging pus which can smell very distinctive and putrid. There seem to be typically two types of pus that form; sticky, green, yoghurt consistency pus (which apparently smells the worst), or "cream cheese" pus.





> Mammary tumours usually develop around the armpits and around the belly. Whereas abscesses usually feel "attatched" to the skin, with tumours the skin often moves slightly independantly of the lump. However, this is only a general rule, and it is usually best to have all lumps investigated by a vet.


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Bump near penis (Sitz Bath pics)*

So I gave him a sitz bath in case it was an abcess (we're still going to make an apointment with the vet). He was SUCH a good boy, and was so adorable sitting in a tupperware container on my kitchen counter that I had to share the cute 

Is this an evil eye or what?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Bump near penis (cute sitz pictures)*

What do you think it is from what you have read? What does it look like?


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Bump near penis (cute sitz pictures)*

The skin underneath looks a little purple (theres still fur on it). It's really squishy. It just seems filled with fluid to me. The sitz bath didn't seem to do much, but I think if it is an abcess, it's under some thick skin.


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Bump near penis (cute sitz pictures)*

So I called the vet today and she said go ahead and treat it like an abcess. So tonight I sitz bathed him again and it ruptured...and it was green...like lime green. 

Is that normal!?

I got it all out, rinsed it with peroxide and water. Also...I can't quite tell where the "out" hole is because he's still got fur there...should I clipper him a little bit or is the hair a good protector for the area?


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Bump near penis (cute sitz pictures)*

Yep sounds normal and it will have a really bad smell also! You should probably read this on how to care for it correctly, it has to heal from the inside out to heal properly. 

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=2723.html


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Bump near penis (cute sitz pictures)*

Yeah, that's pretty normal methinks.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Bump near penis (cute sitz pictures)*

Wow, that is a look of death if I've ever seen it


LOL

That expression tells a story...

It's fraking bad enough that you got me bum dipped in this water but ya gots to go & put that friggin flashy thing in my face too! I'm gonna poop in your shoes!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Bump near penis (cute sitz pictures)*

Just make sure it's ALL out and remove the scab everyday until it's almost healed, then let it heal up on it's own. You don't want it returning like Spike's did


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Bump near penis (cute sitz pictures)*

Oh man...I've never had one of my rats have an abcess...ug...how common is it for rats to get those?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Bump near penis (cute sitz pictures)*

I think abscesses are fairly common, but generally easily treated, especially when treatment is started as soon as they appear. 



> Species of bacteria are everywhere. We cannot live in a sterile environment; it just isn't possible. When our pets receive an injury that breaks the skin, that break opens the door for bacteria to move in. The injury can be minor, such as a scrape from a rough surface, or it can be a serious injury such as a bite wound from a cage mate.


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Bump near penis (cute sitz pictures)*

Poor Gus. He's starting to hate me for this :-(

It's just the only way to get to the spot is to lay him on his back...which he hates! He's really struggling. I do what I can though :-\

Hope it heals fast!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Bump near penis (cute sitz pictures)*

I just held Spike so his back legs were on my knee and stood him up to get to his abscess wound. Spike also hates being put on his back.


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Bump near penis (cute sitz pictures)*

BTW - is it OK to use table salt to make a saline soultion or should I buy one/buy epsom salt?


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Bump near penis (cute sitz pictures)*

So it's been a little over the week, daily rinsing etc, and now the bump is very small and semi-hard, but I can no longer squeeze anything out. Does this mean it's pretty much healing and on it's own now since I can't open it anylonger?


----------

